# Can I get a virus if I use TeamViewer to connect to friend's PC?



## SimFreak47 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I use TeamViewer to have my PC connected to, and when I connect to other people's PC. 

Basically, I was wondering if I could get viruses from this? I have strange feelings connecting to my friends comp, and I don't know if I should continue doing so...

Thanks


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> Well I use TeamViewer to have my PC connected to, and when I connect to other people's PC.
> 
> Basically, I was wondering if I could get viruses from this? I have strange feelings connecting to my friends comp, and I don't know if I should continue doing so...
> 
> Thanks



absolutely if he has a virus any type of remote, direct, usb connection to an infected computer raises your chances of getting infected.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2008)

i use showmypc, a tightvnc based way of viewing and sharing desktops, and i haven't contracted a virus yet.. remember that if you're only viewing and controlling, you dont actually get anything out of it. though you can give the other guy a virus .. or open up clockgen and fry their pc  BUT if you're using a method where the other person and yourself are transfering files between each other, or are directly connected like with a crossover cable, you have a preety darn good chance.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 27, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> absolutely if he has a virus any type of remote direct usb any type of connection to an infected computer raises your chances of getting infected.



:X  I think I am gonna tell him to get an anti virus software! 

'aye, thanks!

Panchoman, I don't really like ShowMyPC... personal thing... connecting is helpful when he can't figure out how to do something (extract a zipped folder, extract files into Windows directory, etc...)


----------



## spearman914 (Oct 27, 2008)

Almost any kind of IM can help you get a virus since if you're friend has a virus theres a very high chance your gonna get that too.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2008)

connect to his pc and install an AV


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 27, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> connect to his pc and install an AV


I never thought of that one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2008)

If its an app that you need to open a port on your firewall to use, you most certainly can contract a virus on your PC. Hate to say but it is possible, highly unlikely but possible.


----------

